# not slipper orchids but...



## lazzaret (Mar 8, 2015)

one species i'm hurry desflasking :clap:

chloraea galeata














sown in 2008 and replate for the last time in february 2014


----------



## Erythrone (Mar 8, 2015)

Wow!!! How will you grow them?


----------



## lazzaret (Mar 8, 2015)

i think i will use substratum for ophrys : molehill earth mixed with a little compost leaves and river sand.
fresh/cold cultivation. 
full sun in growing period.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 8, 2015)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ALToronto (Mar 8, 2015)

Sown in 2008?? I hope the plants are worth the wait!


----------



## lazzaret (Mar 9, 2015)

they are !
they were divided and transplanted more tha once


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Mar 11, 2015)

Awesome, I wish the best for your plants.


----------



## lazzaret (Mar 13, 2015)

Thank you KyushuCalanthe !


----------

